# 10 gal. setup for one of my Avic Avic's



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a 10 gal aquarium laying around in my storage unit and decided to give one of my A. Avic's a bigger place to live in. I don't keep a huge collection so I figure the guys I keep will live quite nicely


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2015)

Next go around I plan on a cleaner looking latch and hinge setup.


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

What a neat enclosure! I am super jealous


----------



## Pokie Master (Jan 3, 2015)

I like it. It would be overkill for me but it looks very nice.


----------



## Btmade (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## viper69 (Jan 3, 2015)

TomKemp said:


> I had a 10 gal aquarium laying around in my storage unit and decided to give one of my A. Avic's a bigger place to live in. I don't keep a huge collection so I figure the guys I keep will live quite nicely
> View attachment 133234
> View attachment 133235
> View attachment 133236



Looks good, what did you use for the background wall, and if you made the back wall how'd you make it. This info would help others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2015)

I mounted the drift wood with some hot glue and made her hide out some cardboard. After I mounted all of that stuff, I just shot spray foam in to fill gaps and cut off the extra here and there. I shot it pretty thick, Definitely something you would want to let sit over night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

TomKemp said:


> I mounted the drift wood with some hot glue and made her hide out some cardboard. After I mounted all of that stuff, I just shot spray foam in to fill gaps and cut off the extra here and there. I shot it pretty thick, Definitely something you would want to let sit over night.


What kind of foam is it, brand or type? And what did you use to paint the foam?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 3, 2015)

Some people use what is called "great foam", it expands ALOT! Not sure how most people paint foam however.


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, It was "Great Stuff" foam. Some of the off brands I've noticed aren't as nice to work with (I use it a lot for sculpting on other projects) 
The paint part was just acrylic laying around. After everything dried, I just mixed "dirty" colors. Browns, yellows, greens etc. on a palette. You'll get way more of a natural look if you apply it by dabbing with an almost dry sponge instead of a paintbrush. 
After that I would brush in areas with glue (Elmers, Wood glue, Anything non toxic works great) And I would toss on dry cocoa fiber. Moss I would throw in afterward with hot glue. 
 Water dish, I did the same, Cut the bottom off of a deli container to the depth you want, Paint on your glue and roll it in a tub of dry cocoa fiber.

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 03:50 PM ----------

And YES!! That foam does expand ALOT. Test it outside on something to get a feel for it if you have never used it. A large amount (If you use an entire can) will slowly expand over night. And wear gloves because it's some evil stuff, Way worse than getting super glue on your fingers. Trust me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice looking enclosure you've got there!


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 6, 2015)

That's really nice! I would add some more vent holes though,specially with an avic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 10, 2015)

I did. I went through and added two rows of 1/2 inch holes top and bottom, Just didn't bother to take pics.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Jan 12, 2015)

TomKemp said:


> I did. I went through and added two rows of 1/2 inch holes top and bottom, Just didn't bother to take pics.


Probably a stupid question, but how did you add the holes?

Great looking set up! I love seeing what people do with Great stuff and I'm never brave enough to try it myself!


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jan 12, 2015)

Make sure you have adequate ventilation for avics.


----------



## vespers (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to see the "post-poo" pics of the enclosure in another month or so. hotogenic:   :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 13, 2015)

She's not too bad, I do have one in my collection that shoots poop all over the front of it's enclosure every chance it gets.


----------



## Mark Mott (Jan 15, 2015)

Great idea on the spray foam. I have done the same in dart frog vivs and it has worked well. I think i will follow your model and do the same for my T's once they are big enough for something like this!


----------



## Medusa (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I see a smile on your Avic's face, lol. [emoji6]


----------

